# Yellow Ribbon Campaign Winnepeg - Need Volunteers.



## paracowboy (9 Aug 2006)

A member of the site has received permission to put up yellow ribbons in Winnipeg.

She intends to do so on Tuesday. She was concerned about where to put the post, and didn't want to violate any rules, so I'm inviting her to add relevent information, and to act as the Point of Contact for volunteers.


----------



## cplwife (9 Aug 2006)

Hi Everyone. 

I contacted MB Hydro in Winnipeg, am still working on Brandon permission, and have gotten permission to put up yellow ribbons on streetlight posts.  They can stay up until after the last chalk comes through in Sept.  They were really nice about this as usually they don't allow things on the poles.  I'm looking at putting together some volunteers to help with the tying on Tuesday, Aug 15th.  That's the day before the first chalk comes through.

I will have all the supplies needed to do this.  If you can offer your help in tying them up, please let me know and I will figure out where everyone can meet me to get supplies and a place to tie them.  I'm sure you all know what this will mean to the Shilo soldiers, especially after today's accident.  Even if you've only got an hour, anything helps.

Thanks.
Robyn


----------



## Klc (10 Aug 2006)

Drop me a line on PM, I'll see if anyone else at work is interested.

Worst case scenario, I can bike around doing parts of St. James myself  ;D


----------



## Booked_Spice (10 Aug 2006)

This is a great cause and this lady is doing this all by herself. Way to go!

Please lend a helping hand and help her out.


----------



## Blakey (10 Aug 2006)

I'm in Winnipeg on leave, PM me with dates, times and places that you need assistance and I will try and help out.
Tie a yellow ribbon 'round the old oak tree....


----------



## cplwife (10 Aug 2006)

I have gotten an overwhelming response from civilians in Winnipeg due to an article I had in Saturday's Free Press (called in a favor).  I have also just heard word that Breakfast TV in Winnipeg wants to have someone on the show talking about this project, the MFRC here called to let me know, so since it's my project they asked me to do the show if at all possible.  

Yes, I started all of this media stuff to get some help to get it all done.  As far as I know at this point, no one else is putting this much work into it, someone's gotta get it done right???  Our troops deserve it!

Thank you so much to everyone that has offered help.  I'm working on times, etc on Tuesday.  I might be out there all day.  You might just be able to follow the trail of yellow ribbons to find me l ;D

I'll keep you all posted when i figure it out, trying to get the house ready today so I can get in to the city.

Robyn


----------



## cplwife (11 Aug 2006)

So I got the Biz departments in Winnipeg to put up yellow ribbons.  I got a call this morning from the South Osborne Biz to let me know that they put up over 100 ribbons yesterday afternoon only to find half of them gone this morning.

I find this really sad.  If anyone sees someone taking down a yellow ribbon, yell at them for me please!


----------



## Booked_Spice (11 Aug 2006)

It is very sad, 

Unfortunately that area is not the best area. I used to hate that area with all the hmm kids that hang out there.


----------



## mechanic_chick (15 Aug 2006)

Hello!

Just wondering if you still need help around the Brandon / Shilo area. Or have any info to get hold of someone to help with it!


Cheers , 
Jesso


----------



## Buford001 (15 Aug 2006)

I was out today and put out over 100 ribbons on the base and surrounding areas . It is looking very beautiful. I should be out again tomorrow morning to put a few more up that I have made.  I had so many people honking , stopping to say Thank you and good for you. 

It was so much fun. I am sure the members returning will Love seeing what we did.


----------



## GAP (15 Aug 2006)

I tend to work late, but today, on the way home, I noticed the ribbons...looks great


----------



## Spartan (16 Aug 2006)

Looked good down Broadway and Memorial (was around there last night). 
Keep up your efforts - awesome work.


----------



## rms (17 Aug 2006)

I live on Whytewold and the ribbons that were on my block are gone, between Ness and Bruce - they were there earlier today.  Were they supposed to be removed?  Please drop me a line if you need them put back up again.

rms


----------



## cplwife (18 Aug 2006)

None of the ribbons should be down!!!  It must be those "kids" again...  

If you have some time to put them back up, it would really be appreciated.


----------



## Brat56 (19 Aug 2006)

I was in Winnipeg last week and saw yellow ribbons tied on the trees on Portage Ave.! Great  job to whoever is responsible!


----------

